

Ask HN: Help me choose (and appraise) domain name - see

I am programmer and I don't have experience in domain name business(how to set price for domain,business side not technical,etc.). I own few domain names (5x 5L) and while I am working on my startup it's time to choose domain name and to sell other domains. If anyone have few minutes to take a look and help me to decide how worth and brandable these names are(I am not native english speaker) I would be very grateful for your input and advice.<p>Email me: hnsee (at) live.com and I will show you domains. Thanks
======
sagacity
I doubt if you'll find that very many domainers around here.

Perhaps, you'll find more advice wrt appraisals etc. at some of the domaining
forums.

All the best with your startup. :-)

~~~
see
Thank you for your input :-)

I don't need professional appraisal (but that would be great also). Just
honest opinion from HN fellow entrepreneurs, to see what they think about it.

